# OPK: +ve for one day only? Is this right?



## franny_k

Hi folks
Am trying to get my head around using OPKs. Two days ago I got a faint positive (which according to the instructions is actually a negative!). Yesterday I got a strong, full on proper positive so :sex: last night :blush: Today I got a much lighter line but still positive this morning and then tonight a really faint line that you have to squint to see. Is that it then? I thought it would detect it for a few days more. Do you think I BDed too late? Also (sorry if TMI) my CM is now watery: according to your experience does this suggest that ovulation has been and gone?
Thanks in advance!:thumbup:


----------



## Redclaire

franny_k said:


> Hi folks
> Am trying to get my head around using OPKs. Two days ago I got a faint positive (which according to the instructions is actually a negative!). Yesterday I got a strong, full on proper positive so :sex: last night :blush: Today I got a much lighter line but still positive this morning and then tonight a really faint line that you have to squint to see. Is that it then? I thought it would detect it for a few days more. Do you think I BDed too late? Also (sorry if TMI) my CM is now watery: according to your experience does this suggest that ovulation has been and gone?
> Thanks in advance!:thumbup:

get going with the bd...like now!!!
watery cm means fertile!
opk + means ov in 12-36 hours after the positive!
last night's bd was well times now just follow it up with more bd tonight and if possible in the morning!!
enjoy!!


----------



## franny_k

Redclaire - hubby is saying he's too tired to do it again tonight! AAAAHHHHH!! Oh well!


----------



## seoj

You are fine hun, that is TOTALLY normal- actually, some women don't even get the "warning" with a faint pos+ first... they just WHAM, get a pos+ then they are done! lol. Personally I get a strong pos+ for 2 days- BUT, my body has to work a bit harder during the ovulation process, so that's pretty common. 

Hopefully you won't need to think about this again ;) BUT, if you do, then next cycle when you get that faint pos+ start DTD!!!!!! Once the LH surge is passing, then ovulation as already occurred... so the best time to DTD is the 2-3 days leading up to ovulation and the day of ;) Sounds like your covered!!!


----------



## bellaboo28

My OPK was only positive for one day, too, and I got my BFP that cycle, so don't worry :) Your timing sounds great!


----------



## Miss_C

I found I had to test 3-4 times a day to catch the surge, if I didn't I would always have the 2nd but feinter line and never get the darker one. The tests these days are so sensitive they can pick up the tiniest bit of LH and will only go darker than control line at the actual peak of the surge. I found to be absoutely certain of when surge happened that I had to keep a photo of all sticks and watch the progression from light to darker to lighter as I said before I often missed that actual surge. Keep bding every second day, every day is not good for sperm production or for cervical fluid. 

The surge just means you are gearing up to ovulate within the next 36 hours not that you will. The only way to confirm that you have is when your temp goes up and stays up for at least 3 days. I know some ladies with quite long cycles that get a few positives along the way, just means they gear up and then the egg doesn't pop out so it goes on a bit longer and a nother surge happens a few days later.

Good luck honey!!


----------

